# Scroll bar jumps to top of window



## dal818 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am having a problem with the scroll bar jumping back to top of window after I scroll down. If I leave the cursor over the window it keeps jumping up and down. This happens in finder and application windows, with the Apple mouse and the Microsoft wireless mouse. I am running 10.4.11 on a G5 with 3.5 GB of ram and a 150 GB hard drive that has only the system software and applications on it.


----------

